# Dolly Parton...



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2011)

...on the One Show  Oh dear! Her facelifts have really gone too far, I'm afraid...


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2011)

she is looking as bad as carole malone


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 12, 2011)

I love Dolly lol she is so sweet lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> ...on the One Show  Oh dear! Her facelifts have really gone too far, I'm afraid...


 
Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 12, 2011)

I couldnt see the fact lift initially as I was too distracted by her bongos. Talk about OTT! Ive switched over....


----------



## aymes (Apr 12, 2011)

I LOVE Dolly Parton! She's had an amazing, inspiring life and you can't beat a bit of Jolene or 9-5! Is she promoting her London shows? I so wanted to get tickets but they were so expensive


----------



## FM001 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think we all love Dolly but the cosmetic surgery looks hideous and totally unnatural, she had no facial expressions tonight and I felt uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Donald (Apr 12, 2011)

If you think Dolly's face lift is too much see this it is so wrong.


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Donald said:


> If you think Dolly's face lift is too much see this it is so wrong.



God where did you find that pic of me Donald


----------



## bev (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Northerner,

What age is Dolly.Bev


----------



## Donald (Apr 12, 2011)

Steffie said:


> God where did you find that pic of me Donald



not sure it was in the file marked saturday night/sunday morning shots


----------



## Alan S (Apr 12, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> What age is Dolly.Bev



65, one year older than I am: born January 19, 1946

It's interesting that the ladies notice her face-lifts but for some odd reason the men rarely notice her face...


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2011)

Alan S said:


> 65, one year older than I am: born January 19, 1946
> 
> It's interesting that the ladies notice her face-lifts but for some odd reason the men rarely notice her face...



Your callin Northerner and Toby ladies?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 13, 2011)

I've always said that there are two good reasons to like Dolly Parton.  I remember a parody of _Bette Davis Eyes_ which was about Dolly Parton -- and not her eyes either. 

She's also a talented singer/songwriter; not only _Jolene_ which has already been mentioned, but also _Love is Like a Butterfly_ which was used as the theme song of BBC sitcom _Butterflies_.

There's even a theme park called Dollywood, and I once watched a programme about that, partly because of a promised coaster sequence; unfortunately whatever idiot shot that had no idea how to shoot a coaster sequence, and had the camera pointing in precisely the wrong direction throughout.  I switched off in disgust after that...


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 13, 2011)

Being a lover of Dolly and islands in the stream i just wondered has anyone seen Kenny Rodgers lately 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0&biw=1362&bih=505


----------



## Monica (Apr 13, 2011)

Fiona's reaction to seeing Dolly

Who's that?  (Dolly Parton, a country singer)

Ok, she looks like an old woman trying to be young!!!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 13, 2011)

Monica said:


> Fiona's reaction to seeing Dolly
> 
> Who's that?  (Dolly Parton, a country singer)
> 
> Ok, she looks like an old woman trying to be young!!!



"Mutton dressed as lamb" is the usual phrase.

I was more impressed by Dolly's waist than anything.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 13, 2011)

Having personally met Dolly and spent quiet a bit of time with her when I was Team Leader for Delta Airlines Concierge Service some years ago when I worked at Gatwick, I can only say she is one of the nicest people you could wish to meet not like a lot of celebrities who are so up themselves they can't even bring themselves to talk to you.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 13, 2011)

PhilT said:


> Having personally met Dolly and spent quiet a bit of time with her when I was Team Leader for Delta Airlines Concierge Service some years ago when I worked at Gatwick, I can only say she is one of the nicest people you could wish to meet not like a lot of celebrities who are so up themselves they can't even bring themselves to talk to you.



Ah that is so lovely Phil, she does seem to be such a nice person and I thought she was great in the film 9 to 5, a funny film with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin  Sheena x


----------



## Klocky (Apr 13, 2011)

Steffie said:


> God where did you find that pic of me Donald



I sent it to him Steffie


----------



## Klocky (Apr 13, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> I couldnt see the fact lift initially as I was too distracted by her bongos. Talk about OTT! Ive switched over....



I didnt realise Dolly had taken up drumming


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Your callin Northerner and Toby ladies?






It's only a rumour Steffie.


----------



## Monica (Apr 14, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> "Mutton dressed as lamb" is the usual phrase.



That's right, but bear in mind Fiona is only 11 and has never heard that expression.


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> I couldnt see the fact lift initially as I was too distracted by her bongos. Talk about OTT! Ive switched over....



Haha, might have to adopt that word


----------



## Emzi (Apr 14, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dolly!! I went to see her a few years ago and her concert was so good, she talks to you through the whole thing in between songs explaining how she wrote it and she makes you feel like she s talking to you, such a good concert that im seeing her again in Sept....5th Row from the stage!!!!!! 

As for her looks, i dont think it matters coz her voice and songs are amazing  

Very Excited!!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Dolly is great too. I've seen her live a few times and she always gives a lot, a great show woman and a great talent. I have a chum who's a C&W nut (Oh Boy!) and got dragged along the first time, most unwillingly. The concert was an absolute blast, I loved it. She had us dancing in the aisles and singing along.

Given all she does and her great gifts, who cares if she's been nipped and tucked so much her eyebrows are lost somewhere under her wig.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being a Country music fan Alison, I do prefer the old artists such as Don Williams, Willie Nelson and Waylon Jennings to name a few but there are some good contemporary artists like Garth Brooks.


----------

